# عائداً أليك من جديد ... فلتجددني



## Twin (13 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*كثيراً ما تأملت هذه الجملة التي تتزيل توقيعي ................ *
*عائداً أليك من جديد ... فلتجددني*
*أتأملها كثيراً مع أنني من كتبتها ..... فهي نابعة من عقلي بمشاعر قلبي *
*ولكني عشقت تأملها كلما دخلت المنتدي ....... *
*لا أدري لماذا ولماذا أرتبطت بهذه الصورة خاصة ...*
*

*
*صرت أنظر لها ومع أندماجها مع الصورة وأتأمل وبشدة*
*عائداً أليك من جديد ..... فلتجددني*
*وأتسائل ..............*​ 
*هل لي عودة كضال ؟؟؟*
*هل ستقبلني كأبن ؟؟؟*
*هل ستجددني بروحك ؟؟؟*
*هل ستشرق عليا بنورك ؟؟؟*​ 
*هل لك أن تتغاضي عن ما بدر مني كأبن خائن ناكراً للجميل*
*هل ستتناسي جراحك الغائرة التي سببتها لك بجهلي *​ 
*فأنا الأن تائهاً وحائراً*
*قلبي ينبض بعنف وكأنه يريد الخروج عن صدري*
*عيناي زائغتان تتخبطان بالدموع التي ملأتهما *
*وقدماي لا أشعر بهما فالهواء البارد عرف طريقه لهما*​

*وها أنا لا أدري ما أنا فاعله الأن أو ما هو فعلي القادم ........ *
*فأنا وعلي ما أعتقد صرت لا أنا ................ ولكني .........*​ 
*أريد العودة اليك من جديد*
*نيتي تؤهلني للعودة *
*فأنا أريد العودة بصدق*​ 
*وأعتقد أنه من حقي العودة أليك ................ *
*برغم ضعفي ونقصي وجهلي وخيانتي وأنكاري وخطيتي .............. لأنني أبنك .............. *
*نعم أبنك وسأظل أبنك مهما حدث*
*وهذا ليس بأرادتي أو بأرادتك !!!!*
*نعم صدقني لأن دمك الغالي المسفوك علي عود الصليب وموتك الكفاري ومحبتك دفعا ديني وحُررت وصرت أبــــن *
*وهذه البنوة لن أتنازل عنها مهما حدث *
*برغم أن أرادتي أرادة ضعيفة جداً وكثيراً لا أشعر بها ولكن ....*
*هذا هو ميراثي فلن أتنازل عنه فأنا أبن وأبن غالي عليك*
*قد تنسي الخليقة كلها لتعتني بي لأنني أبنك*​ 
*فأنا الأن عائداً أليك برغم أنني ما زلت واقفاً مكاني مقيداً بسلاسل الماضي المرير*
*ولكني عائداً أليك من جديد كوني واثق من هذا *
*فها أنا ..............*
*عائداً أليك من جديد ........ فلتجددني كأبن*
*كأبن للملك -ملك الملوك-*
*عائداً وأنا لا أعرف الطريق ولكني أعرفك فأنت أبي -الطريق والحق والحياة-*
*عائداً وأنا لا أري أمامي بسبب ظلام خطيتي ولكني أراك أنت بداخي -نور العالم-*
*عائداً وأنا كما أنا ..... وأنت كما أنت ............. فلتجددني يا إلهي العظيم*
*جددني ............. جددني ............. جددني *
*فها أنا كالطين بين يديك فلتجددني يا أيها الفخاري الماهر*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2009)

*تامل رائع اوى استاذنا الغالى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك عودتك لينا ​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

جميل ورااائع الموضوع

شكراااااااا 

ربنات يبارك مجهودك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا جدا جدا التامل دة
الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

تأمل رااااااااااائع يا توين 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على التأمل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 مارس 2009)

تاامل جميل وصورة جميلة بجد
مرسي​


----------



## ميرنا (14 مارس 2009)

*هل لي عودة كضال ؟؟**؟*
*الخروف الضال دور عليه لحد ملقيه وحمله على بنكبيه وبقى المدلل ليه *
*هل ستقبلني كأبن ؟؟؟*
*من فرحته بابنه العائد الضال ابنه اللى كان معاه غار منه بس هو فرح بيه اوى البسه ثياب جديد يليق بابن ملك فرح بيه وعمله حفلة كبيرة جداا لانه قلب الاب فرح بعوده الابن اللى كان ضال ورجع *

*هل ستجددني بروحك ؟؟؟*
*يجدد مثل النسر شبابك باشراقة روح الرب والنور وتبديد الظلمات والعتمة وتكسير كل قيود هتلاقى انسان جديد *
*هل ستشرق عليا بنورك ؟؟؟*
*هو نور العالم اكيد لا يجتمع النور والظلمة ولانك محمول على منكبية والتصقت بنور اكيد هتبقى مليان من النور دا *

*موضوع رائع كلعاده يا توين ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (16 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت إنجي*


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *تامل رائع اوى استاذنا الغالى
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك عودتك لينا ​*


*شكراً يا أنجي علي مرورك الرقيق
ربنا يبارك خدمتك

وليكون بركة 

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (16 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ كليمو
*


كليمو قال:


> جميل ورااائع الموضوع
> 
> شكراااااااا
> 
> ربنات يبارك مجهودك


*شكرأ أخي كليمو علي مرورك
ربنا يعطيك بركة 

وليكون بركة

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2009)

فينك يا امير من زمان وفين كتباتك
حمدالله علي السلامة
وطبعا التامل جميل
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## sosana (4 أغسطس 2009)

تأمل رووووووووووووعة يا استاذ توين
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك

حياتك

يعوض تعب محبتك خير


سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *هل لك أن تتغاضي عن ما بدر مني كأبن خائن ناكراً للجميل
> هل ستتناسي جراحك الغائرة التي سببتها لك بجهلي *



*كلمات نابعة من قلب راجع وتايب 

روووعة ما كتبت حضرتك

الرب يبارك حياتك وقلمك​*


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت ديدي*​


didi adly قال:


> جميل جدا جدا جدا التامل دة
> الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعبك


*شكراً أختنا ديدي علي مرورك الكريم
معلش الرد جه متأخر شوية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك

وليكون بركة

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي كوكو* ​


kokoman قال:


> تأمل رااااااااااائع يا توين
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


*حبيبي شكراً علي مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك

وليكون بركة

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

تأملات ومناجاه
رائعه ومميزه
ومن القلب
شكرا
الرب معاكم
صلوا لى


----------



## Slave of jesus (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*عائداً أليك من جديد ........ فلتجددني*


----------

